# Deutsche Java Referenz "LINK"



## quincy (26. Dez 2004)

Hier mal ein Link zu einer deutschen Referenz

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/index.html

Obs hilft bleibt jdem selbst überlassen. Fands eigentlich recht hilfreich.


----------



## pogo (26. Dez 2004)

und ist halt mal was in deutsch. find ich gut


----------



## Beni (26. Dez 2004)

Hm, nach 10 Sekunden schon den ersten (inhaltlichen) *Fehler gefunden... aber sonst ganz nett.

* man gucke unter TableModel


----------



## foobar (26. Dez 2004)

> Hm, nach 10 Sekunden schon den ersten (inhaltlichen) *Fehler gefunden.



Meinst du diese etwas ungenaue Beschreibung?


> public Class getColumnClass(int columnIndex)
> Liefert den Typ der Daten.



Original:


> public Class getColumnClass(int columnIndex)
> 
> Returns the most specific superclass for all the cell values in the column. This is used by the JTable to set up a default renderer and editor for the column.


----------



## Beni (26. Dez 2004)

Nein, dieser Teil:



> public boolean isCellEditable(int rowIndex, int columnIndex)
> Liefert true, wenn die Spalte editierbar ist.



Spalte != Zelle

Natürlich ist das ein bisschen pingelig, aber wenn ich sowas gleich als erstes sehe ... ich bleib bei der englischen API :bae:


----------



## pogo (26. Dez 2004)

klar ist die noch besser und genauer, aber für den Anfang finde ich die deutsche net schlecht


----------



## foobar (27. Dez 2004)

> ... ich bleib bei der englischen API


Sowieso 

Warum sollte man sich mit einer billigen Kopie abgeben, wenn man das Original haben kann?


----------



## pogo (27. Dez 2004)

wenn man bei original nicht alles versteht ist ne *billige* kopie doch garnet sooooooo schlecht oder?


----------



## Roar (27. Dez 2004)

pogo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn man bei original nicht alles versteht ist ne *billige* kopie doch garnet sooooooo schlecht oder?



naja, wenn man kein englisch kann is man doch sowieso verloren im java dschungel. und in allen anderen programmiersprachen auch.


----------



## abollm (28. Dez 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> naja, wenn man kein englisch kann is man doch sowieso verloren im java dschungel. und in allen anderen programmiersprachen auch.



In ABAP von SAP auch?


----------



## Roar (28. Dez 2004)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:? lass sowas mal aus dem spiel


----------



## pogo (28. Dez 2004)

das stimmt schon dass man da verloren ist, aber zum Anfangen ist die deutsche API net so schlecht. PUNKT!


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Dez 2004)

In diesem Fall erhält pogo meine Zustimmung.
Anfänger fühlen sich meist von den englischen Dokus erschlagen. Also zum Reinriechen halte ich den deutschen "Versuch" für geeignet.
Ich selbst bevorzuge, wie ich meine, die immer noch die beste Methode: Den "Sprung ins kalte Wasser". :wink:


----------



## pogo (28. Dez 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In diesem Fall erhält pogo meine Zustimmung.
> Anfänger fühlen sich meist von den englischen Dokus erschlagen. Also zum Reinriechen halte ich den deutschen "Versuch" für geeignet.
> Ich selbst bevorzuge, wie ich meine, die immer noch die beste Methode: Den "Sprung ins kalte Wasser". :wink:



das ist halt geschmacksache :!:


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Dez 2004)

Mit dem "Sprung ins kalte Wasser" kann man noch am meisten lernen, weil man sich intensiv damit auseinander setzen muss. Man hat viele Rückschläge, aber letztendlich wächst der Mensch mit seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## pogo (29. Dez 2004)

jup dat is richtig


----------



## Student (30. Dez 2004)

nett.
aber ich bin da wie beni .. lieber beim englischen bleiben ;-)


----------

